# Tyranids- Trygon Bioshock Brood



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

I had been meaning to add a trygon or two to my Nid army, so I ordered a pair from Wayland Games- They arrived this week on Wednesday afternoon. I then found out that my FLGS is having a 2k Apocalypse game on Saturday. I then poked through that recent (361) White Dwarf with the Trygon formations, and liked the looks of the Bioshock brood. The problem was that I needed at least three Trygons to field the brood, and I currently only had 3 lovely, sealed Trygon kits. Could I actually be insane enough to build 3 complete trygons in just two days? Apparently so... But I may have damaged my brain from all the glue fumes...









The Bioshock brood with the Alpha Trygon up front.









A close-up of the Alpha. I gave him a set of Mawloc "feelers" to have him stand out from the "lesser" Broodmates.


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

Nice! k: Have fun at your apocalypse day!


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

you're as mad as a bag of spanners chap. do they need to be painted for the game too?


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Daunting prospect painting that lot. Have at it.


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

jams said:


> you're as mad as a bag of spanners chap. do they need to be painted for the game too?


Thankfully not, but the rest of my Nids ARE painted, which puts me above 90% of the other guys that will play... :laugh:

And I'm actually looking forward to painting them, as I liked doing my Mawloc. Of course, I'm saying that now before I actualy put paint to model... :laugh:


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

doing one large bug is fine, but 3 all at once? not something i could get motivated to do i don't think :\


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

You can do it Den, you know you can. Get some paint on those bitches and get us some pics.


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Aye aye, capt'n :wink:


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

Less talk more painting! :biggrin:


----------

